
Working with multiple Kubernetes clusters made easy using tmux - arunvelsriram
https://github.com/arunvelsriram/kube-tmuxp
======
snug
I don't see how this makes it any easier or safer than kubectx.

~~~
arunvelsriram
In kubectx, inside a single session all the contexts will be available so
switching back and forth won't be much safe.

In kube-tmuxp every cluster will have its own kubeconfig file. Inside a tmux
session there is no way to switch to a different kubernetes context. Contexts
can be switched only by switching tmux sessions. Also tmux session switching
is much easier than switching via command. For example: tmux-prefix + s lists
all sessions and you can interactively switch between them.

